# recall re-mapped my Peugot back to original state



## Weymouthdave (Jan 8, 2008)

I have a 2007 Peugot 2.2hdi 100bhp Autosleeper that lacked any "GO" between 2000 & 2500 revs, costantly changing 4th & 5th gear on the hills.

In July this year I had it re-mapped, marvelous difference, goes like a treat.

Last week I had a recall from Peugot to replace a rigid pipe on the engine with a flexible one. I took it in to my local dealer who confirmed that yes, they only changed the pipe, nothing else.

When I collected it the the guy said "good news, we have also re-mapped your ECU to help with the reversing judder"

Sure enough, he had re-mapped it back to where it was !!!

So beware of your re-calls, make sure they dont re-map it without telling you !!!

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Dave,

Yes, this is a potential pitfall some of us on MHF have been warning members about for some time:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-170329.html#170329

Whom did you use for the re-map? What is their policy here? You may find it won't cost you a penny other than you have to get the van there.

Dave


----------



## Weymouthdave (Jan 8, 2008)

In fact the peugot dealer agreed to have it re-mapped in the end at a cost of £250. It will be re-done next week.
Dave


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Dave,
A couple of questions:

1. Before you went to the dealer, did you have a reversing judder?
2. After the remap at the dealer, did that assist reducing the judder?
3. When you have it remapped again do you expect the judder to return?
4. If the judder does return, how do you expect the dealer to cure it when you have changed the specification of the vehicle?

Gerry


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

This is often a normal service procedure.
Some 'remappers' will do it again free if this happens.
So, the choice is go faster forward but judder backwards or slower forwards and no judder!


----------



## Weymouthdave (Jan 8, 2008)

I have not experienced much in the way of Judder so it was not a problem. The benefit of the re-map made a great difference to the way the vehicle behaved, would not be without it.

I am sure that Peugot will regard it as an unauthorised change to the vehicle in terms of warranty, but I would still have it re-mapped.

Dave


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

I have the rigid pipe but have only been recalled for the remap :? 

There is no recall for the pipe on the VOSA site, Can I ask who recalled your vehicle?


----------



## Weymouthdave (Jan 8, 2008)

The recall came direct from Peugot & is their reference YNB. The dealer knew all about YNB as soon as I went in, I think it also applies to Boxer vans.
Dave


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hi guys I also have the recall YNB for my van. It's not a safety recall hence the reason it's not on VOSA site.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Thank you very muchly...


----------

